# Disney needs to make this!



## JakeWIlls92

And she is also a fighter pilot. Enough with the princesses Disney! Make this movie!


----------



## Harry Dresden

JakeWIlls92 said:


> And she is also a fighter pilot. Enough with the princesses Disney! Make this movie!


why?.....


----------



## Kosh

Harry Dresden said:


> JakeWIlls92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she is also a fighter pilot. Enough with the princesses Disney! Make this movie!
> 
> 
> 
> why?.....
Click to expand...


To appease their far left masters and to be politically correct in todays world.


----------



## Mr. H.

Da fuck izzat?


----------



## Vigilante

Mr. H. said:


> Da fuck izzat?


----------



## Mr. H.

Hell, run it by Netflix. They're always looking for new shit.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Wonder Woman has this taken care of.....


----------



## TheOldSchool

Ms. Marvel > Wonder Woman


----------



## Harry Dresden

TheOldSchool said:


> Ms. Marvel > Wonder Woman


2 different characters.....one is DC the other Marvel....


----------



## TheOldSchool

Harry Dresden said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Marvel > Wonder Woman
> 
> 
> 
> 2 different characters.....one is DC the other Marvel....
Click to expand...


I know.  I'm saying Ms. Marvel is more awesome.


----------



## Harry Dresden

TheOldSchool said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Marvel > Wonder Woman
> 
> 
> 
> 2 different characters.....one is DC the other Marvel....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  I'm saying Ms. Marvel is more awesome.
Click to expand...

she is just Marvels version of WW made blonde....she was drawn pretty nicely though.....there is a rumor that Katee Sackhoff will be playing her in the movies....


----------



## Dogtanian

Harry Dresden said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Marvel > Wonder Woman
> 
> 
> 
> 2 different characters.....one is DC the other Marvel....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  I'm saying Ms. Marvel is more awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she is just Marvels version of WW made blonde....she was drawn pretty nicely though.....there is a rumor that Katee Sackhoff will be playing her in the movies....
Click to expand...


God I hope not. Katee Sackhoff is too old and too masculine. I'm a little bit biased because I dislike the post 1980's move from "soft" female to "hard" female in Marvel and DC comic books, I've always hated unfeminine female superheroes both in terms of aesthetics and character. Katee Sackhoff would match that style, I just think it sucks is all.


----------



## Ringel05

They need to make a full length movie with these cuties as the stars..........


----------

